# Conferenza presentazione Higuain e Caldara. LIVE.



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.

Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".

Caldara:"Sono stati giorni movimentati per me. Ho visto subito entusiasmo e mi fa grande piacere. Non vedo l'ora di iniziare. L'eredità è molto pesante. Proveremo a fare del nostro meglio. Quando sono arrivato qui ho pensato alla grande storia di questo club e ai grandi difensori che sono passati di qui. La scelta è stata facile. Ringrazio Leonardo e la società che ha creduto in me. Con che sentimenti ho lasciato la Juve? E' stata la prima squadra a credere in me. Li ringrazierò sempre. Per me inizia un ciclo nuovo. Un'avventura nuova che mi dà tante responsabilità. Penso solo a fare il bene per il Milan. Gli anni con Gasperini mi sono serviti per crescere mentalmente e fisicamente. Anche giocando in Europa mi ha aiutato. Cosa mi hanno detto Conti e Kessie? Quando è uscita la notizia non vedevano l'ora che venissi qui. Sono felice di rincontrarli. Mi hanno detto che qui c'è aria positiva, di cambiamento. Sono davvero contento. Mi sento più forte nella marcatura o a impostare? Gasperini mi ha fatto marcare a uomo quindi mi sento più un marcatore. Ho lavorato anche in impostazione. Giocare a quattro è diverso da giocare a tre. Mi metterò a disposizione del Milan. Gattuso? L'ho sentito subito. Mi ha detto che c'è da lavorare molto. Che c'è una squadra giovane che ha voglia di fare. Io ho voglia di mettermi in gioco. Non vedo l'ora che inizi il campionato. Da quello che sono riuscito a capire, Gattuso è uno molto diretto che dice quello che pensa. Non vedo l'ora che tornino dall'America per mettermi a disposizione e imparare ciò che bisogna fare in una difesa a quattro. San Siro è lo stadio che regala più emozioni in Italia. Ogni bambino sogna di giocare a San Siro. Per chi tifavo da bambino? Essendo bergamasco, tifavo per l'Atalanta. A Bergamo l'Atalanta è come una religione. Difesa da nazionale del futuro? C'è questa idea ma bisogna dimostrarlo sul campo. Dipende tutto da noi. La Juve è sempre stata la prima squadra che ha creduto in me. Quando ho avuto questa opportunità non potevo dire no. Per me è la soluzione migliore. Cosa mi spaventa? Nulla. Fin da piccolo ero abituato a giocare a quattro. E' una questione più tattica e mentale".

Scaroni:"Il nostro percorso richiederà tempo. Avere profili giovani è fondamentale. Caldara farà parte di una difesa fatta di giovani. Arriveranno altri dirigenti? Non ho particolari aggiornamenti. Per me occuparmi del Milan come AD è una fase transitoria. Attendo che vengano fatte scelte per un AD a tempo pieno. Avere una star come Higuain è una parte importante di quel corso del quale vi abbiamo parlato. Io non sono un esperto di statistiche calcistiche. Higuain negli ultimi 5 anni ha segnato più di tutti in Italia. La percentuale tra numero di partite giocate e gol è fondamentale. Averlo qui mi riempie di gioia".

Leonardo:"Ogni trattativa ha la sua storia. E' stata fatta in un ambiente molto positivo. Alla ricerca della quadra. Siamo arrivati alla conclusione nel modo migliore per tutte e due le squadre. Visto il nostro momento legato al fair play, è stato difficile trovare la quadra ma è stata una cosa buona per tutti. Perchè ho scelto Caldara? Per il suo percorso degli ultimi anni. L'Atalanta forma bene i suoi giocatori. A livello tecnico è un giocatore che sta diventando moderno. Anche a livello di attacco e di gol. C'è anche questo. Poi per l'attenzione, per la fisicità, per la lettura del gioco. Viene a completare un gruppo di ragazzi giovani, italiani e con grande futuro. Stiamo costruendo la difesa per tanti anni. La valutazione di Caldara come quella di Bonucci? E' fatta dal mercato e dal momento. Bonucci è uno dei migliori difensori al mondo. Era stato preso anche per essere il simbolo di questo ritorno del Milan. Poi le cose possono andare in un altro modo. Io vedo un grande potenziale in Mattia. Bonucci ha un valore immediato, Caldara un valore immediato e futuro. Poi c'è il mercato che stabilisce i prezzi. Gli obiettivi? Noi non abbiamo cambiato linea. E' un inizio. Sappiamo quali sono i nostri paletti. Non posso negare che questa operazione ci ha dato energia e ci porta a dimensioni importanti. Detto questo, la crescita sarà graduale. Questa è un'opportunità che abbiamo avuto. Ma la crescita sarà graduale. Una cosa, faccio fatica a sentirmi chiamare direttore. Chiamatemi Leo o Leonardo. Altri ritocchi in difesa? Dipenderà dalle opportunità che potremmo avere. Ma questa squadra già così può essere competitiva. Avevo già un progetto per il mercato? No, non ho avuto il tempo. Ma non era difficile capire ciò che avrei incontrato. Caldara non era seguito solo da noi. Questa secondo me è stata una bellissima opportunità molto ampia e completa. Non si possono slegare i due arrivi. Abbiamo fatto un salto in avanti importante in difesa e in attacco. Priorità mezzala o esterno d'attacco? Oggi il mercato si presenta in un modo sorprendente. Oggi c'è da studiare e capire le opportunità e possibilità. Cercheremo di essere attenti e cauti. Higuain mi ha detto che quando giocava contro l'Atalanta andava da un'altra parte per non incontrare Caldara. Il Milan ha un fascino enorme. Questo fascino va sempre ricordato. E' il come ha vinto che resta per sempre. E questo stile convince anche un giocatore come Higuain di venire qui al volo. Questa trattativa è stata molto particolare e bella. C'è stato un momento decisivo, quando ci siamo incontrati di persona. Quando è nata la possibilità di portare Higuain al Milan? Tutte le grandi squadre mirano ai grandi giocatori. Poi ci sono cose fattibili ed altre meno. Avere un attaccante come Higuain è un cambio di dimensione per il Milan. Era una cosa sognata. Nella prima conferenza stampa non era realizzabile. Poi è diventata realizzabile grazie al mercato che ti offre delle occasioni. Higuain mi ha mandato un sms con scritto il Milan è il top. Il fascino del Milan aumenta con Higuain ma la nostra linea non cambia. E' cauta. Studio interno. Risolvere situazioni e poi magari inserire innesti che possano migliorare la squadra. Aggiornamenti sulle possibili cessioni? Nessuna novità. Stiamo parlando e vedendo. Il buon affare è quello buono per tutti. Le scelte sono chiare. Stiamo cercando di avanzare nelle situazioni che esistono già".

*In aggiornamento live - refreshate *


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2018)

La fanno vedere in diretta.?


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La fanno vedere in diretta.?



Sport Italia-Facebook Milan - Youtube Milan in inglese.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La fanno vedere in diretta.?



Facebook


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## de sica (3 Agosto 2018)

Ma higuain?


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pisolo22 (3 Agosto 2018)

Si vede che Caldara è un ragazzo serio, speriamo ci dia tante soddisfazioni per molti anni!!!!


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma higuain?



Presumo lo fanno dopo, se facevano entrambi tutti facevano domande a Higuain e Caldara sarebbe stato la a fare da palo. Così c'è spazio per tutti e due


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"
> 
> ...



Ma ancora Guadagnini?


----------



## Boomer (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora Guadagnini?



I cambiamenti a livello di dipendenti arriveranno dopo la completa definizione del management. Ora non abbiamo tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Bella presentazione, sobria! Caldara bravo ragazzo e Leo non si sbottona...MI PIACE!
Unica cosa...Scaroni non riesco proprio a vederlo come mio presidente...sembra un corpo estraneo


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Caldara è umanamente un bravissimo ragazzo, emerge immediatamente la sincerità ed umiltà tipica dei bergamaschi.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Ma come si fa a fare una diretta Facebook con un bitrate così aberrante?

Sembrano riprese fatte con un Nokia 6630.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Leo sorride sotto i baffi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a fare una diretta Facebook con un bitrate così aberrante?
> 
> Sembrano riprese fatte con un Nokia 6630.



Anche su Milan TV si vede malissimo


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a fare una diretta Facebook con un bitrate così aberrante?
> 
> Sembrano riprese fatte con un Nokia 6630.



Diretta anche su sky sport e milan tv, ma si vede malissimo


----------



## Boomer (3 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a fare una diretta Facebook con un bitrate così aberrante?
> 
> Sembrano riprese fatte con un Nokia 6630.



Tutte cose da sistemare da Settembre in poi.


----------



## Rambo cica (3 Agosto 2018)

Higuain ottima la prima


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

El Pipa bello carico


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

Che roba Leonardo, questo si porta a spasso un auditorium intero in ciabatte


----------



## Nils (3 Agosto 2018)

Clamoroso quello che sta dicendo in questo momento Leo
segnatevelo, perchè è la base per essere un tifoso milanista


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Leo è stato FONDAMENTALE....che gaso


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quello che sta dicendo in questo momento Leo
> segnatevelo, perchè è la base per essere un tifoso milanista



Cosa?


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Belle parole del Pipta ora che spiega la sua scelta


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (3 Agosto 2018)

Il Pipita è carico a pallettoni!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

"Milanello è proprio una roba speciale, da pelle d'oca" -Gonzalo-
Ma io piango


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Agosto 2018)

Ha confermato che il Chelsea era un bluff


----------



## Nils (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa?



Per farla breve, non conta quello che ha vinto il Milan, ma come l'ha vinto


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ha confermato che il Chelsea era un bluff



No, ha detto che al Chelsea lo voleva solo Sarri, da noi tutti, quindi ha scelto noi


----------



## Victorss (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione".
> 
> ...



Madonna ragazzi Il pipita ha le palle cubiche e fumanti. Quest' anno ci divertiamo.


----------



## Wildbone (3 Agosto 2018)

La risposta su Ronaldo è la migliore dell'intera conferenza. Al secondo posto quella su Icardi


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere".
> 
> ...



Quotate.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, ha detto che al Chelsea lo voleva solo Sarri, da noi tutti, quindi ha scelto noi



Quota le news.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Agosto 2018)

“Non ti penti di non poter giocare con Ronaldo?”
“Ho già giocato con Ronaldo”

Boom


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quota le news.



Si, ma ora stavl rispndendo a [MENTION=2436]goleador 70[/MENTION]


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare".
> 
> ...



Il Pipita è carichissimo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare".
> 
> ...



Gonzalo mi ha messo una carica che in questo momento andrei in guerra con lui.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare".
> 
> ...



Al di là del blasone e delle vittorie passate, quello che viene fuori dalla conferenza di Higuain è quanto sia FONDAMENTALE il "corteggiamento" per un calciatore.
E di conseguenza avere un dirigente come Leonardo, che riuscirebbe a convincere Elton John a diventare etero.


----------



## pisolo22 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare".
> 
> ...



Non mi emozionavo cosi per una conferenza di presentazione del Milan dai tempi di Ibra, abbiamo preso un grande !!!! Gonzalo riportaci dove meritiamo di essere, Leonardo è lo stile e lo spirito del Milan , il cafone Calabrese e solo un brutto ricordo.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Agosto 2018)

Stessa umiltà di Bonucci... Grande Pipita!!!


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

Brividi......BRIVIDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono".
> 
> ...



Higuain parla di vincere lo scudetto


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabuz (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan".
> 
> ...



Gonzalo mi sta facendo godere!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo".
> 
> ...



Mi sono gia innamorato del Pipita


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

Pure il giornalista olandese che tira in ballo Van Nistelrooy (ex compagno ai tempi del Real) che dice che per lui è un rimpianto non aver mai giocato nel Milan 
Momento amarcord


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pure il giornalista olandese che tira in ballo Van Nistelrooy (ex compagno ai tempi del Real) che dice che per lui è un rimpianto non aver mai giocato nel Milan
> Momento amarcord



Stupendo


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Fine


----------



## LadyRoss (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sono gia innamorato del Pipita




Anche io!,


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Agosto 2018)

Parole magnifiche di Higuain nei confronti di Milanello e della storia del Milan. Inizia con il piede giusto. Forza Gonzalo!


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Godimento puro!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Posso dire di essere carico come un petardo???


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Interessante il rapporto di Higuain con Leonardo e come quest'ultimo ha risposto quasi sempre con delle supercaz*ole.

Speriamo che siano di buon auspicio come lo sono state nella scorsa conferenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



2018 e una conferenza stampa così importante la trasmettono in maniera indecente. La parte media e comunicazioni del Milan deve assolutamente migliorare.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Gonzalo mi sta facendo godere!!!!



Era ora che facessi outing


----------



## _ET_ (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



bellissima conferenza del pipita.emozionante.ad un certo punto in sottofondo leo dice a Gonzalo,Non svelare tutto...Non ho capito a cosa si riferisse...si parlava di riportare il Milan in alto...viceversa a leo e stato domandato del mercato e di altri probabili colpi...dopo la solita pappardelle a volo basso higuain fà un gesto per assecondare con una faccia molto furba.non la raccontano giusta...questo mercato non è ancora finito,per mia personalissima opinione higuain ha avuto ampie garanzie che la squadra verrà rafforzata.speriamo è godiamoci questi ultimi giorni


----------



## mark (3 Agosto 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> bellissima conferenza del pipita.emozionante.ad un certo punto in sottofondo leo dice a Gonzalo,Non svelare tutto...Non ho capito a cosa si riferisse...si parlava di riportare il Milan in alto...viceversa a leo e stato domandato del mercato e di altri probabili colpi...dopo la solita pappardelle a volo basso higuain fà un gesto per assecondare con una faccia molto furba.non la raccontano giusta...questo mercato non è ancora finito,per mia personalissima opinione higuain ha avuto ampie garanzie che la squadra verrà rafforzata.speriamo è godiamoci questi ultimi giorni


Sinceramente penso che tutti questi siano segnali che vediamo perché li vogliamo vedere e vogliamo dargli quel significato.. io sono molto pessimista su eventuali altri colpi importanti a centrocampo e/o sull’esterno.. naturalmente felicissimo di sbagliarmi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Questo è al 100% un acquisto di Leo. Avete visto che rapporto hanno si?!


----------



## shevchampions (3 Agosto 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> bellissima conferenza del pipita.emozionante.ad un certo punto in sottofondo leo dice a Gonzalo,Non svelare tutto...Non ho capito a cosa si riferisse...si parlava di riportare il Milan in alto...viceversa a leo e stato domandato del mercato e di altri probabili colpi...dopo la solita pappardelle a volo basso higuain fà un gesto per assecondare con una faccia molto furba.non la raccontano giusta...questo mercato non è ancora finito,per mia personalissima opinione higuain ha avuto ampie garanzie che la squadra verrà rafforzata.speriamo è godiamoci questi ultimi giorni



Non so, non ho avuto le tue stesse sensazioni. Conferenza bellissima ed emozionante si, son d'accordo. Abbiamo una società che comunica bene ed un top attaccante convinto di quello che dice.

Per quanto riguarda il "non dire tutto" di Leonardo a Higuain, era chiaramente ironico. Per me si riferiva ai drink che si sono fatti fino alle tre di notte ed alle chiacchierate. Non so se sei mai stato in Sud America


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (3 Agosto 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> bellissima conferenza del pipita.emozionante.ad un certo punto in sottofondo leo dice a Gonzalo,Non svelare tutto...Non ho capito a cosa si riferisse...si parlava di riportare il Milan in alto...viceversa a leo e stato domandato del mercato e di altri probabili colpi...dopo la solita pappardelle a volo basso higuain fà un gesto per assecondare con una faccia molto furba.non la raccontano giusta...questo mercato non è ancora finito,per mia personalissima opinione higuain ha avuto ampie garanzie che la squadra verrà rafforzata.speriamo è godiamoci questi ultimi giorni



piu che d'accordo


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

_et_ ha scritto:


> bellissima conferenza del pipita.emozionante.ad un certo punto in sottofondo leo dice a gonzalo,non svelare tutto...non ho capito a cosa si riferisse...si parlava di riportare il milan in alto...viceversa a leo e stato domandato del mercato e di altri probabili colpi...dopo la solita pappardelle a volo basso higuain fà un gesto per assecondare con una faccia molto furba.non la raccontano giusta...questo mercato non è ancora finito,per mia personalissima opinione higuain ha avuto ampie garanzie che la squadra verrà rafforzata.speriamo è godiamoci questi ultimi giorni



sms


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente penso che tutti questi siano segnali che vediamo perché li vogliamo vedere e vogliamo dargli quel significato.. io sono molto pessimista su eventuali altri colpi importanti a centrocampo e/o sull’esterno.. naturalmente felicissimo di sbagliarmi


Se dieci giorni fa ti avessero detto "Higuain e Caldara giocheranno nel Milan nella stagione 2018/2019" cosa avresti pensato? 

Niente pessimismo. Abbiamo una proprietà solida e potente e un DT che di calcio ne capisce a pacchi. Non diventeremo il Real Madrid in pochi giorni, ma alla fine del mercato avremo una bella squadra.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Higuain mi è sembrato carico a molla e molto concentrato. Ho visto un grande rapporto con Leonardo al quale penso vada il totale merito del suo arrivo. Grande stile tra l'altro di Leo.


----------



## _ET_ (3 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente penso che tutti questi siano segnali che vediamo perché li vogliamo vedere e vogliamo dargli quel significato.. io sono molto pessimista su eventuali altri colpi importanti a centrocampo e/o sull’esterno.. naturalmente felicissimo di sbagliarmi



quest'anno probabile hai ragione.sono troppo contento e ottimista.magari distorto la realtà...di solito però sono pessimista,quando si tratta del milan che te lo dico a fare...gli ultimi anni poi è scaturita in depressione.anche quest'anno dopo i primi nomi( berardi zaza) la situazione non era cambiata.però da quando è subentrata la nuova società ho sempre più certezze ed anche fatti che assecondano il mio entusiasmo.vediamo,intanto godiamo e aspettiamo altro non possiamo fare


----------



## _ET_ (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> sms



shhhhXD


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2018)

Comunque Leo è tutt'altra roba...mamma mia, incarna perfettamente lo stile Milan.
E da questo dobbiamo ripartire.


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

SMS lo vedo veramente troppo per noi.
Ma uno con quelle caratteristiche ci manca.

Vediamo. Aspettiamo.


Spero solo che le nostre aspettative non vengano deluse come con Aubameyang lo scorso anno. Ero fomentatissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Leonardo che bello riaverti con noi...

Se ripenso alle buffonate di un anno fa.....


----------



## _ET_ (3 Agosto 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Non so, non ho avuto le tue stesse sensazioni. Conferenza bellissima ed emozionante si, son d'accordo. Abbiamo una società che comunica bene ed un top attaccante convinto di quello che dice.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il "non dire tutto" di Leonardo a Higuain, era chiaramente ironico. Per me si riferiva ai drink che si sono fatti fino alle tre di notte ed alle chiacchierate. Non so se sei mai stato in Sud America



non ci sono mai stato,però ai tempi di dinho e bignho le immagini dal Brasile parlavano chiaroXD...ho conosciuto Adriano,è lui per la saudate si sfondava di alcool


----------



## jacky (3 Agosto 2018)

Voglio dire solo poche cose...

Presi due ragazzi seri che saranno fondamentali in stagione.

Super Leonardo, ah ma è pieno di "Ciao Mira, ciao Max, grazie, in bocca al lupo per tutto..."... siamo passati da un incapace che non sa niente di Milan a uno intelligente e sveglio che sa cosa significa stare qui.

I soliti che rovinano tutto però già lo beatificano, dicono che Higuain ne farà 40, Caldara è il migliore al mondo...

Non la finiamo mai di imparare dagli errori.

Ora In Conte e passiamo agli step successivi. Dai che ci siamo...


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> sms





> ... Higuain mi ha mandato un *sms* con scritto il Milan è il top...


 che strano... Nel mondo di whatsapp qualcuno manda un *sms*...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> che strano... Nel mondo di whatsapp qualcuno manda un *sms*...



Mmmm


----------



## gabuz (3 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Era ora che facessi outing



Pensavo che ormai si fosse capito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Non so se é un problema di trascrizione... ma quando parla Leonardo non si capisce un cavolo di auello che vuole dire, sembra Spalletti.
Ci manca il parapia tapioco come se fosse antani con scap.ellamento a destra per due...


----------



## LadyRoss (3 Agosto 2018)

Sono rimasta veramente colpita, mi è piaciuta un sacco la presentazione...Gonzalo mi è parso sereno è convinto....sembrava addirittura felice e carico a 1000.... sono quasi commossa giuro......


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mmmm



E non un messaggio eh, un sms  coincidenze? Probabile...


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Molto bello tutto; differenza enorme rispetto ai clown APACF


----------



## Zani (3 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so se é un problema di trascrizione... ma quando parla Leonardo non si capisce un cavolo di auello che vuole dire, sembra Spalletti.
> Ci manca il parapia tapioco come se fosse antani con scap.ellamento a destra per due...



Lo fa apposta perchè gli fanno domande di mercato alle quali non vuole rispondere e quindi dice un sacco di cose senza mai fornire informazioni.


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo:"Ogni trattativa ha la sua storia. E' stata fatta in un ambiente molto positivo. Alla ricerca della quadra. Siamo arrivati alla conclusione nel modo migliore per tutte e due le squadre. Visto il nostro momento legato al fair play, è stato difficile trovare la quadra ma è stata una cosa buona per tutti. Perchè ho scelto Caldara? Per il suo percorso degli ultimi anni. L'Atalanta forma bene i suoi giocatori. A livello tecnico è un giocatore che sta diventando moderno. Anche a livello di attacco e di gol. C'è anche questo. Poi per l'attenzione, per la fisicità, per la lettura del gioco. Viene a completare un gruppo di ragazzi giovani, italiani e con grande futuro. Stiamo costruendo la difesa per tanti anni. La valutazione di Caldara come quella di Bonucci? E' fatta dal mercato e dal momento. Bonucci è uno dei migliori difensori al mondo. Era stato preso anche per essere il simbolo di questo ritorno del Milan. Poi le cose possono andare in un altro modo. Io vedo un grande potenziale in Mattia. Bonucci ha un valore immediato, Caldara un valore immediato e futuro. Poi c'è il mercato che stabilisce i prezzi. Gli obiettivi? *Noi non abbiamo cambiato linea. E' un inizio. Sappiamo quali sono i nostri paletti. Non posso negare che questa operazione ci ha dato energia e ci porta a dimensioni importanti. Detto questo, la crescita sarà graduale. Questa è un'opportunità che abbiamo avuto. Ma la crescita sarà graduale.* Una cosa, faccio fatica a sentirmi chiamare direttore. Chiamatemi Leo o Leonardo. Altri ritocchi in difesa? Dipenderà dalle opportunità che potremmo avere. Ma questa squadra già così può essere competitiva. Avevo già un progetto per il mercato? No, non ho avuto il tempo. Ma non era difficile capire ciò che avrei incontrato. Caldara non era seguito solo da noi. Questa secondo me è stata una bellissima opportunità molto ampia e completa. Non si possono slegare i due arrivi. Abbiamo fatto un salto in avanti importante in difesa e in attacco. Priorità mezzala o esterno d'attacco? Oggi il mercato si presenta in un modo sorprendente. Oggi c'è da studiare e capire le opportunità e possibilità. Cercheremo di essere attenti e cauti. Higuain mi ha detto che quando giocava contro l'Atalanta andava da un'altra parte per non incontrare Caldara. Il Milan ha un fascino enorme. Questo fascino va sempre ricordato. E' il come ha vinto che resta per sempre. E questo stile convince anche un giocatore come Higuain di venire qui al volo. Questa trattativa è stata molto particolare e bella. C'è stato un momento decisivo, quando ci siamo incontrati di persona. Quando è nata la possibilità di portare Higuain al Milan? Tutte le grandi squadre mirano ai grandi giocatori. Poi ci sono cose fattibili ed altre meno. Avere un attaccante come Higuain è un cambio di dimensione per il Milan. Era una cosa sognata. Nella prima conferenza stampa non era realizzabile. Poi è diventata realizzabile grazie al mercato che ti offre delle occasioni. Higuain mi ha mandato un sms con scritto il Milan è il top. Il fascino del Milan aumenta con Higuain ma la nostra linea non cambia. E' cauta. Studio interno. Risolvere situazioni e poi magari inserire innesti che possano migliorare la squadra. Aggiornamenti sulle possibili cessioni? Nessuna novità. Stiamo parlando e vedendo. Il buon affare è quello buono per tutti. Le scelte sono chiare. Stiamo cercando di avanzare nelle situazioni che esistono già".
> 
> *In aggiornamento live - refreshate *


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Molto bello tutto; differenza enorme rispetto ai clown APACF



Per molti però erano dimostrazione di grande trasparenza...


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per molti però erano dimostrazione di grande trasparenza...



Caro Guglielmo, aldilà delle antipatie/simpatie dobbiamo attenerci ai fatti che sono incontrovertibili; il DUO TRAGICO ha compiuto errori clamorosi in sede di mercato DILAPIDANDO letteralmente una montagna di soldi : Kalinic A. Silva R.R Borini solo i più clamorosi; Leonardo prima mossa: UN CAPOLAVORO


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Il povero Caldara chiaramente è stato messo in secondo piano, ma signori questo è un grandissimo colpo. Si è capito subito che è un professionista esemplare.


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Il povero Caldara chiaramente è stato messo in secondo piano, ma signori questo è un grandissimo colpo. Si è capito subito che è un professionista esemplare.



Io sono superentusiasta dell'arrivo di Caldara come quanto quello di higuain. Mattia è fortissimo.


----------



## 13Wilt (3 Agosto 2018)

Che meraviglia... questa conferenza spazza via ogni minimo dubbio generato dallo sguardo spento che aveva il Pipita nelle foto di questi giorni. Quando ha speso quelle parole per descrivere Milanello, l'aria che si respira, come gesticolava.. mi sono letteralmente venuti i brividi. Il milanismo gli entrerà nella pelle, come successe ad Ibra, vedrete.

E soprattutto, al di là del campo, abbiam preso due grandi professionisti... vedere ragazzi puliti come Caldara nel calcio e nel mondo di oggi, è sempre un grande piacere.


PS: Per me Leo inizia a bluffare in maniera un po' troppo evidente


----------



## James45 (3 Agosto 2018)

(errore)
Beh, che dire...

contentissimo dell'approccio dei due nuovi giocatori: pacato Mattia, carico Higuain...

Un difensore centrale e un attaccante...

Il mondo alla rovescia


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> che strano... Nel mondo di whatsapp qualcuno manda un *sms*...



ma basta


----------



## __king george__ (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



noto che non ha fatto nemmeno un minimo riferimento a gattuso e questo mi fa ben sperare


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> ma basta



Vuoi il colpo di grazia? Elliot controlla la Tim/Telecom. Bene, sai che testimonial uno che ha come iniziali SMS? Cioè ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vuoi il colpo di grazia? Elliot controlla la Tim/Telecom. Bene, sai che testimonial uno che ha come iniziali SMS? Cioè ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> noto che non ha fatto nemmeno un minimo riferimento a gattuso e questo mi fa ben sperare



Gattuso è stato confermato da Elliot,Scarponi,Leonardo, higuain e Caldara.
Credo che fino ad Ottobre sarà lui il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Rambo cica (3 Agosto 2018)

però manca un passaggio sulla presentazione!!!!
non sono passati alle cose formali!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2018)

Ma Caldara che legge Dostoevskij?


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma Caldara che legge Dostoevskij?



Questo la dice tutta sulla serietà del ragazzo


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Agosto 2018)

A parte la qualità video pessima, mi sono emozionato


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma Caldara che legge Dostoevskij?



Come d'altronde Higuain...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

*Caldara a Sky aggiunge qualcosa di nuovo alle parole già riportate in conferenza:"Sogno di vincere qualcosa già in questa stagione. Lo spero. Finalmente gioco insieme ad un campione come Higuain, che è l'attaccante più forte in Italia. Non ho mai ricevuto un'accoglienza così in tutta la mia vita. Spero di ripagare la fiducia dei tifosi".
*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caldara a Sky aggiunge qualcosa di nuovo alle parole già riportate in conferenza:"Sogno di vincere qualcosa già in questa stagione. Lo spero. Finalmente gioco insieme ad un campione come Higuain, che è l'attaccante più forte in Italia. Non ho mai ricevuto un'accoglienza così in tutta la mia vita. Spero di ripagare la fiducia dei tifosi".
> *



L'arrivo del forte Mattia è passato praticamente in sordina, oscurato dal Pipita.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caldara a Sky aggiunge qualcosa di nuovo alle parole già riportate in conferenza:"Sogno di vincere qualcosa già in questa stagione. Lo spero. Finalmente gioco insieme ad un campione come Higuain, che è l'attaccante più forte in Italia. Non ho mai ricevuto un'accoglienza così in tutta la mia vita. Spero di ripagare la fiducia dei tifosi".
> *




Forza Mattia!


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vuoi il colpo di grazia? Elliot controlla la Tim/Telecom. Bene, sai che testimonial uno che ha come iniziali SMS? Cioè ne vogliamo parlare?


Sì ma gli SMS non li usa più neanche mio nonno. 

Però potrebbero utilizzare Montolivo per rappresentare la velocità della connessione telecom...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caldara a Sky aggiunge qualcosa di nuovo alle parole già riportate in conferenza:"Sogno di vincere qualcosa già in questa stagione. Lo spero. Finalmente gioco insieme ad un campione come Higuain, che è l'attaccante più forte in Italia. Non ho mai ricevuto un'accoglienza così in tutta la mia vita. Spero di ripagare la fiducia dei tifosi".
> *



Gli voglio gia bene


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma Caldara che legge Dostoevskij?



Sì va beh, sono cose che dico anche io per rimorchiare.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caldara a Sky aggiunge qualcosa di nuovo alle parole già riportate in conferenza:"Sogno di vincere qualcosa già in questa stagione. Lo spero. Finalmente gioco insieme ad un campione come Higuain, che è l'attaccante più forte in Italia. Non ho mai ricevuto un'accoglienza così in tutta la mia vita. Spero di ripagare la fiducia dei tifosi".
> *



Parole che mi fanno piacere, durante la presentazione era parso spaesato e un po' mosci, sicuramente complice anche una comprensibile timidezza. 
Con questa uscita, invece, guadagna mille punti. 
Impossibile, del resto, non innamorarsi di un popolo che ti accoglie così.


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2018)

Tra l'altro questa conferenza finalmente mi ha fatto trovare la firma del mio profilo


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di presentazione di Higuain e Caldara, da Casa Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dei due neo rossoneri.
> 
> Higuain:"Voglio ringraziare il Milan per il grande sforzo. MI ha motivato molto il progetto che hanno. Spero di ripagare la fiducia che mi hanno dimostrato. Arrivo in una squadra con una storia immensa. Quando mi hanno chiesto di essere parte per riportare il Milan ai suoi livelli mi sono sentito orgoglioso. E' una società che merita di tornare ai suoi livelli. Così come i tifosi. Leonardo lo conoscevo da prima ed è stato una grande motivazione per venire qui. E ringrazio anche Elliott, che ha questa convinzione di riportare il Milan in alto. Per la Juve solo parole di ringraziamento. Allegri? E' stato un allenatore che ho avuto per due anni. Abbiamo avuto le nostre differenze. Ma sono qui per la convinzione che il Milan mi ha dimostrato. Leonardo e il mister mi hanno convinto. Ho molta fiducia in questa squadra. Già l'anno scorso mi piaceva per come giocava. Il Milan nella sua storia ha sempre vinto. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ancora più in alto. Speriamo di arrivare il più lontano possibile. Molto felice di essere qui. Il peso della maglia numero 9? Non è un peso ma un motivo di orgoglio e di sfida. Possiamo fare grandi cose. Se questa squadra crede di poter arrivare lontano, si arriverà lontano. Sarri? Ho una grandissima stima. Era l'unica persona che mi voleva al Chelsea. Qui mi hanno voluti tutti. E' stata la cosa più bella. Per questo ho scelto il Milan. Ritrovo Reina e altri giocatori. Penso che il Milan ha una bellissima squadra che col lavoro può fare grandi cose. Gioco da 12 anni in Europa. Milanello è il campo sportivo che più mi ha colpito. E' ciò che un giocatore vuole vedere. Storia e calcio puro. Struttura da pelle d'oca. Milanello è veramente una roba speciale. Biglia? Ho giocato per 10 anni in nazionale con lui. Bellissimo rincontrarlo. E' un amico. Anche lui è convinto. Se lo siamo tutti possiamo fare una bellissima stagione. Rimpianto di non poter giocare con Ronaldo? Ho già giocato con lui. Al contrario, sono felice di questa nuova avventura. Vogliamo portare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Sfida tra me e Icardi? Chi vincerà? La risposta è ovvia e chiara. La sai già. Gol e obiettivi di squadra? Provare con tutta la squadra a riportare il Milan il più in alto possibile. Servono gol e convinzione. Quella è l'idea che dobbiamo avere. Cutrone è un ragazzo giovane che ha una voglia matta di migliorare. Consapevole di essere la stella? No. La stella qui è la squadra. Io proverò ad aiutare questa squadra a crescere ancora di più. Le partite non le vince un giocatore. Le vince la squadra. E' importante anche tutta la società. Mi considero un giocatore che vuole aiutare questa squadra a crescere. L'attacco del Milan assomiglia un pò a quello del mio Napoli? Hanno caratteristiche che mi piacciono e che possono aiutarmi. Cosa non mi è piaciuto nel mio addio alla Juve? No. Poche cose. Ho vinto due scudetti e due coppe. Il rapporto coi compagni è stato meraviglioso. Poi la società ha deciso che non dovevo continuare: Sono venuto in una squadra che mi ha dimostrato tanto amore. Sono contento. Cosa mi ha detto Gattuso? Resta tra noi. Mi ha spinto a venire. Mi incuriosisce tutto il Milan. La squadra è forte, ha caratteristiche che mi piacciono. Quanto può andare lontano il Milan in Europa League? Penso che sia uno degli obiettivi. Magari riuscissimo a vincerla. Sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario. Speriamo di riuscirci. Sarebbe bellissimo. Il MIlan è il top. La dimensione che ha il Milan la capisci quando sei dentro il Milan. Quando sei dentro capisci tante cose. Il centro sportivo, la storia, la gente che è dentro. Ti viene la pelle d'oca. Tutti i bambini sognano di giocare per il Milan. L'esordio? Quando il Milan lo riterrà opportuno. L'esordio col Real? Io sono pronto ma lo deciderà il mister. Cosa non è andato nell'Argentina? Sto qui per parlare di Milan. Non dico nulla di nazionale".
> 
> ...



Vista adesso la conferenza. Brividi.

Higuian incredibilmente d'ispirazione.
Leonardo emozionante.
Il commento su Van Nistelrooy nostalgia pura.

Torniamo il meraviglioso Milan che fu, forza!


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

Leo con la digressione sul Milan e poi Pipita mi hanno fatto eccitare come un ermellino..
Pipita ha testicoli cubici. Uno dei pochi nomi in grado di risollevare la tifoseria e probabilmente la squadra..
"ho indossato maglie che pesano", come darti torto Gonzalo...

Siamo ancora sicuri che non ci serviva davvero uno così [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]?


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque Leo è tutt'altra roba...mamma mia, incarna perfettamente lo stile Milan.
> E da questo dobbiamo ripartire.



Mediaticamente, nello stile, nel lessico, a livello culturale e nel fascino il passaggio Miramax / Leo è come passare da Mitra Matri (o Kalinic) a CR7..

PS Ma la domanda su Icardi?
Ero in imbarazzo per il giornalista.. ma che diavolo di domanda è?!


----------



## Gas (4 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì va beh, sono cose che dico anche io per rimorchiare.



Ahahahah esatto !!!


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Leo con la digressione sul Milan e poi Pipita mi hanno fatto eccitare come un ermellino..
> Pipita ha testicoli cubici. Uno dei pochi nomi in grado di risollevare la tifoseria e probabilmente la squadra..
> "ho indossato maglie che pesano", come darti torto Gonzalo...
> 
> Siamo ancora sicuri che non ci serviva davvero uno così [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]?



Mah, anche ammesso che mi faccia incantare da dichiarazioni e presunto testosterone a parole, ma allora avrei già dovuto farmi prendere dalle cose formali e da Bonucci l'anno scorso e non è successo, se c'è una cosa di cui storicamente Higuain non si fa grande testimone sono proprio gli attributi ed il controllo emotivo-psicologico, specie nei momenti decisivi.

Indossava la maglia del Real Madrid quando si divorò di tutto in semifinale contro Weidenfeller ed il Dortmund che andò in finale.
Indossava la maglia dell'Argentina in finale dei Mondiali 2014 quando si divorò un gol davanti a Neuer.
Indossava la maglia dell'Argentina in finale di Copa America 2015 quando dopo vari errori sbagliò pure il rigore decisivo.
Indossava la maglia dell'Argentina anche in finale di Copa America 2016, quando si divorò l'opportunità di evitare la sconfitta ai rigori.
Indossava la maglia del Napoli a Dnipro quando giocò una gara ignobile che costò la finale di Europa League.
Indossava la maglia del Napoli quando sbagliò il rigore decisivo contro la Lazio per portare i partenopei in Champions.
Indossava la maglia della Juventus quando non strusciò del tutto palla in finale a Cardiff contro il Real.

Te credo che senta il peso di quelle maglie, con un curriculum del genere e la nomea in tutta Argentina di perdente nei momenti decisivi.

Che ci servisse sul campo altro discorso poi ovviamente 
Ma il giorno in cui mi faccio trascinare dall'entusiasmo perché uno fa il figo nel confronto con Icardi, deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (4 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mah, anche ammesso che mi faccia incantare da dichiarazioni e presunto testosterone a parole, ma allora avrei già dovuto farmi prendere dalle cose formali e da Bonucci l'anno scorso e non è successo, se c'è una cosa di cui storicamente Higuain non si fa grande testimone sono proprio gli attributi ed il controllo emotivo-psicologico, specie nei momenti decisivi.
> 
> Indossava la maglia del Real Madrid quando si divorò di tutto in semifinale contro Weidenfeller ed il Dortmund che andò in finale.
> Indossava la maglia dell'Argentina in finale dei Mondiali 2014 quando si divorò un gol davanti a Neuer.
> ...



Tanto con noi se ci va di lusso gioca la finale di EL o di CI


----------

